# Help me identify this fault code



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi guys im trying to pass emissions and i keep getting this code which stops me from going to a testing facility. 
I used a generic scanner and the code im getting is P117A which i cant find anywhere what it means.
Engine mods i can remember are just an intake and a catless pipe nothing else major.

I forgot to mention my car is a 2007 rabbit 5mt

Thanks.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

for a catless you should be getting a p0420 which is the "cat converter working below efficiency level"
all it means is that there is too much air flowing (duh, no catalitic converter!)

just buy a o2 spacer from [email protected]

the spacer WILL get rid of the CEL (MIL) but you wont pass emissions if they check the exhaust gas.

or maybe a lean code from the intake/maf??

best bet is to check with vag com.


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

already have a spacer from 42dd, i used to get the p0420 but the spacer took care of that>

I found on another forum that DTC code p117a means Engine Oil Over Temperature (Forced Limited Power). thats how they explained it.
And on the actron DTC database the definition was Manufacturer Controlled Fuel And Air Metering.
any ideas how i should go about fixing this.


----------



## c130dude2002 (Dec 11, 2006)

*p117a*

i had the same code after i bought a 08 rabbit from a fourm member, i never did find out what that code meant my code reader coudln't understand it and the dealer was kinda confused as well, he did have a euro jet header and a high flow cat on it. turns out he for what ever reason had a one of the 42dd spacers installed on the 02 sensor right before the cat(upstream). Once i pulled that out and installed the o2 sensor correcty that code went away, but now i get the po420 code with your firmilair with, i just gotta wait for the rain to stop then im gonna see if i can put that spacer on the rear. I would look into that 02 sensor right infront of the cat, that was my problem


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

c130dude2002 said:


> i had the same code after i bought a 08 rabbit from a fourm member, i never did find out what that code meant my code reader coudln't understand it and the dealer was kinda confused as well, he did have a euro jet header and a high flow cat on it. turns out he for what ever reason had a one of the 42dd spacers installed on the 02 sensor right before the cat(upstream). Once i pulled that out and installed the o2 sensor correcty that code went away, but now i get the po420 code with your firmilair with, i just gotta wait for the rain to stop then im gonna see if i can put that spacer on the rear. I would look into that 02 sensor right infront of the cat, that was my problem


I ended up passing emissions with my catless pipe, the code went away by it self, my friend that did the emissions test for me said that one of my three sensor was out but I never bothered replacing it. As far as your p0420 code that is because of your AFR, I did notice that my p0420 would go away if I kept pumping gas from the same station ( weird I know ), anyways if you get tuned by any of the companies here you should be good with the p0420 that's what I ended up doing.


----------



## c130dude2002 (Dec 11, 2006)

my po420 is from the afr? is that air fuel ratio? my code reader says it's a bad cat, i did get a apr tune that had the file for the off road sensor delete but it didn't work and the shop wont make it right


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

c130dude2002 said:


> my po420 is from the afr? is that air fuel ratio? my code reader says it's a bad cat, i did get a apr tune that had the file for the off road sensor delete but it didn't work and the shop wont make it right


In your previous comment you said you have a high flow cat, because of that the sensor reads that your car is running rich and that's why you get p0420 which is catalyst system efficiency below threshold. I could be making a mistake but that's how it was explained to me.


----------



## c130dude2002 (Dec 11, 2006)

your correct, i belive i need to install that spacer on the downstream 02 sensor, i think i just miss understood what you meant by my afr was causing this, my afr is rich because of the high flow cat


----------



## c130dude2002 (Dec 11, 2006)

*still have the code*

Today I installed that 42 spacer(angled) on the downstream sensor, deleted the po420 code, still threw the po420 code after only 7 miles of driving, so at this point apr did a Flash on the ecu with the test pipe delete file which did not work, and now the spacer didn't work either, 

I need some more ideas, I have two o2 sensors up stream and one down, does this mean I have one of those california emmisions cars? Could I have a faulty down stream sensor? I bought this car with the apr flash installed I did call the tunner that the seller said had tunned the car and he did verify they had performed that flash but they would not offer me any assistance


----------

